# Before and After pics



## Furbabies mom

Here are some pictures of Laurel with heavy tear staining..

and how she looks now...


----------



## Summergirl73

Deborah that is amazing! Thanks so much for posting the pics. About how long did it take for you to see results?

BTW, if she goes missing, you might want to check our house first. She's precious!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

It took about 2 weeks to start to see a difference, and a whole month to how she is now. I think she looks great! The staining was driving me crazy! I used spa lavish, was actually washing her face twice a day and kept getting the hair cut., but it made no difference.


----------



## MoonDog

Wow! What a difference! Laurel is a beauty!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Wow! Jasper looks just like the before. She looks great! Angel Eyes right?


----------



## pammy4501

So I have probably missed half the story here. I remember you were taking her to be evaluated for blocked tear ducts. Were they blocked? Are these amazing results after having the blockage opened? Or did you do more? It's amazing the difference!


----------



## Patsy Heck

That ia amasing. I wish I would have researched all this 20 years ago whn I had my Cassie she had crud like that all the time. But then I'm not sure there were products back then. I just assumed that's the way she was. Oh well live and learn. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody

And you used or did what, Deb? Inquiring minds want to know. :huh:


----------



## Summergirl73

It was Angel Eyes


----------



## Furbabies mom

Snowbody said:


> And you used or did what, Deb? Inquiring minds want to know. :huh:


About a month ago I started using Angel Eyes on her. I thought that her bottom eyelids turned in and that her tear ducts were blocked. I knew that she had yeast causing the reddish brown color on her face.she went to OSU and the opthmalog. determined that her eyelids were normal and that her tear ducts were open, but narrow. He irrigated the tear ducts, and determined that her eyes were perfectly normal. Her lids fit tight against the eyeballs which protects the eye, but the tears don't have a chance to exit and instead overflow onto her face. He told me that I could continue with the Angel Eyes. I don't have to use a full dosage on her or not as often. He said there is a very slim chance of her building up an immunity to the antibiotic as it such a low dose. No follow up appointment is needed.


----------



## StevieB

WOW! You should send that in as a testimonial - maybe you'd get some freebies. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Deborah

:chili:She looks beautiful! What a difference!


----------



## frankie

she so adorable.


----------



## aksm4

My Dear Debbie omg she absolutely beautiful gorgeous great job wow is all i can say !!!! ))))))) so angel eyes does work huh ????


Anna oxoxoxoxxoxo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Those pictures are absolutely amazing and Laurel is truly a beautiful dog. What a difference after using Angel Eyes. Might try that on Chrissy and see what happens. Thanks for sharing those before and after pictures.


----------



## lmillette

She looks so fabulous Deborah!! Give hugs to Laurel for me!! You may want to hide her because I might just have to steal her to be Opey’s gf!! :wub:


----------



## Sylie

I am thinking I might just try Angel Eyes....at least give it a try huh?


----------



## spookiesmom

I used it on Spookie when she was smaller. Her vet also said it was ok to use. It is a powder, I would mix it in some yogurt or cottage cheese, she would lick it all up. I think its a 1/4 teaspoon daily for a month, then cut back to 2-3 times a week. After the month, we just stopped. No more staining, but if it ever comes back, I wouldn't hesitate to use it again.


----------



## LoveLucy

Wow! That pretty much seals the deal for me. I've taken Lucy to the vet for tear staining and she gave me a more holistic chew type of thing for her. It helped a tiny bit, but she still has the long red lines running down her entire face. I was hesitant to use Angel Eyes, but so many maltese owners use it, I'm starting to think it must be the way to go. Laurel looks beautiful! I wash her face every day (which she hates), but it really doesn't help with the tear stains at all....


----------



## TheCozyPet

Stunning! Amazing results and what a precious girl!


----------



## Charlie'sMom

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Fantastic results!
I have Charlie on AE on/off the whole year. He can go months without any tearing and then boom and we're on the Angel's Eyes again.
Thank goodness for that product, right?

Your baby looks GREAT! Like he never got any tearing to start with!


----------



## CorkieYorkie

WOW!!! what a beautiful baby!!! so cute!!  Those pics have convinced me to buy Angel's Eyes too!! We bought some other powder supplement for tear stains from Petco that we have been mixing in with his food for months now, and it doesn't seem to do much... but I am pretty convinced about AE now!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy

For those that want to try Angel Eyes, the active ingredient is Tylosin which is also known as Tylan powder. You can request it from your vet for much cheaper than purchasing Angel Eyes. AE is Tylosin mixed with beef liver which makes it more palatable. You should really only need a 2-week to 1-month dose of Tylosin.

And, it won't cure every dog's tear stains.


----------



## hoaloha

WOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEE! I didn't realize her stains were so severe before, but she looks cuter than ever with her new white face! That last pic is soooo adorable . Glad you found something that works!


----------



## Summergirl73

LJSquishy said:


> For those that want to try Angel Eyes, the active ingredient is Tylosin which is also known as Tylan powder. You can request it from your vet for much cheaper than purchasing Angel Eyes. AE is Tylosin mixed with beef liver which makes it more palatable. You should really only need a 2-week to 1-month dose of Tylosin.
> 
> And, it won't cure every dog's tear stains.


Thanks for that info. I may call our Vet next week and ask about the Tylosin/Tylan powder. Should I really only ask for about a month dose? Do you think it would be needed after that point?


----------



## LinzFair

She looks so cute and white. Great job !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

:wub::wub:I love the after pictures! Laurel looks so adorable .. really beautiful! She would be the perfect model for an advertisement with Angel Eyes!:wub::wub:

Deborah, I love your siggy picture, too. Such a darling picture of Laurel and your beautiful granddaughter.:wub::wub:


----------



## mostlytina

wow... what a testimony you have there... impressive!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Deb....what a difference. I say stick with what's working, especially since the doctor gave the okay. I must say Laurel looks great and is so beautiful!! :aktion033:


----------



## babycake7

Wow! Thats amazing! She looks fabulous!


----------



## LJSquishy

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks for that info. I may call our Vet next week and ask about the Tylosin/Tylan powder. Should I really only ask for about a month dose? Do you think it would be needed after that point?


A one-month dose should do the trick if it is going to work at all. After a couple of weeks you should be able to tell if the new hair is growing out white. If it isn't, Tylan likely won't work for you. Try to keep the area as clean and dry as you can by gently washing with warm water and combing out daily, and blotting dry.

For adult dogs, there is also Tetracycline which may help staining. It can not be used for puppies who haven't cut their adult teeth yet because it can permanently stain their teeth yellow.


----------



## Katkoota

Awwh i love her adorable maltese smiles :wub:


----------



## boymomma

I also used Angel Eyes on my little guys. Romeo started with staining right after i got him, and i was amazed how great the product is!


----------

